# No Host the Most?



## LillyofVadness (Jan 7, 2018)

Is there not a Host the Most with this next set of villagers? They seem to have the bumped Friend EXP and easy requests to fill like with the other new villagers but I've not got any Host the Most event timed goals in my goals list.

I thought they were going to be holding one (as an event list I've seen say they would be running a Host the Most from the 7th (today) to the 12th.) It would be really weird if they still need to add it - it would make sense to give the event in the same update as the new wave of villagers.

In other news, Boots and Sprinkle have been added, I'm super happy about that!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 7, 2018)

Actually, I was wondering about the timed goals for Host the Most myself. According to the notification announcing Sprinkle, Boots, Static, and Ava, there is a Host the Most going on, and the experience does seem to be boosted. Perhaps we do not have timed goals this time around because only 4 villagers were added and they usually have 10 timed goals for host the most? If people who have been playing since the beginning already invited all of their villagers, they wouldn't be able to meet a long list of new "Host The Most" timed goals. I have 11 villagers already waiting to be invited into my camp, and now I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and add them or keep waiting until we get another Host the Most with timed goals.

EDIT TO ADD: 

I started three weeks after the release, so I may have missed the first Host the Most, but I've never had any trouble meeting the goals for the Host the Most events that I've been apart of. Was there ever a Host the Most event that people would not have been able to meet the timed goals because they had already invited their villagers into camp, or were villagers always added when a Host the Most event was taking place?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2018)

yeah, i was wondering the same thing. There's new villagers and furniture, but no rewards!  and those are always the best part. I've got 6 villagers saved up to invite, but what's the point without potential tickets involved?


----------



## J087 (Jan 7, 2018)

Either Nintendo made a mistake or the Host event from last time is still on-going.
I reckon the last, since it was quite a short time to host a total of 7 campers.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Jan 7, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Actually, I was wondering about the timed goals for Host the Most myself. According to the notification announcing Sprinkle, Boots, Static, and Ava, there is a Host the Most going on, and the experience does seem to be boosted. Perhaps we do not have timed goals this time around because only 4 villagers were added and they usually have 10 timed goals for host the most? If people who have been playing since the beginning already invited all of their villagers, they wouldn't be able to meet a long list of new "Host The Most" timed goals. I have 11 villagers already waiting to be invited into my camp, and now I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and add them or keep waiting until we get another Host the Most with timed goals.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD:
> 
> I started three weeks after the release, so I may have missed the first Host the Most, but I've never had any trouble meeting the goals for the Host the Most events that I've been apart of. Was there ever a Host the Most event that people would not have been able to meet the timed goals because they had already invited their villagers into camp, or were villagers always added when a Host the Most event was taking place?




As far as I can tell, HtMs always come with new villagers. This is because otherwise those with all villagers already invited would not be able to partipcate and get the rewards. It's also why the number of villagers needed to invite is equal to the number released in the update (it's targeting those who already completed the contacts list, giving them new people to have). I know there's only be 2 new villager releases before now, but following from them we SHOULD be getting a new HtM, with 4 villagers to invite as the goal.



J087 said:


> Either Nintendo made a mistake or the Host event from last time is still on-going.
> I reckon the last, since it was quite a short time to host a total of 7 campers.



It's not on-going, actually. If you check you goals list, only the New Year event goals are present. As goals stay in your goal list until they time out, despite whether or not you completed the goal, the last HtM should still be in there, but it isn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another note: according to the post in the news in-game about it, a HtM should have been active since 6 a.m. TODAY. While it doesn't say a particular 6 a.m. time zone, I can imagine it would be personal timezones, as the goals are timed to your phone. And anyway, I think every time zone is past 6 near enough now anyway. (I live in England and it's just gone 5 p.m. here)


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 7, 2018)

Someone on reddit said that there is currently a bug with host the most. https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7oqif4/psa_no_host_the_most_goals_due_to_a_bug/


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 7, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> Someone on reddit said that there is currently a bug with host the most. https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7oqif4/psa_no_host_the_most_goals_due_to_a_bug/



Thanks for the info Lucia. This is a bit of a bummer because I have been holding onto villagers waiting for this event. I hope they decide to add it once it's fixed, but someone made a good point on the reddit thread that people would get upset if the goals were added in later especially since two of the villagers are super easy to invite, and they won't be counted retroactively.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2018)

Boots and Sprinkle have been added? Cool!  I really like Sprinkle.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> Someone on reddit said that there is currently a bug with host the most. https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7oqif4/psa_no_host_the_most_goals_due_to_a_bug/



This is a real bummer. I've got 7 villagers saved up for this event. I hope they add the goals! In the past they;ve given out tickets when they had glitches like this. I hope they do so again.


----------



## likalaruku (Jan 7, 2018)

Noticed too, since it was scheduled. I'm'a wait till midnight & see if it wasn't just a day late.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Kind of bummed they didn't release it, especially since I was able to make a ton of furniture and invite a few villagers already... I will be pretty mad if they release it tomorrow as I likely wont be able to get the points for the ones I already got. :/


----------



## Garrett (Jan 8, 2018)

Surprised it hasn't been updated. I've crafted all the furniture but I'm not inviting any of these new animals yet. I'm going to save them.


----------



## procyonlotor (Jan 8, 2018)

I still kind of wonder if this is intentional, since there were only four new villagers. The link in that Reddit thread to where they "acknowledged" the issue is dated 12/27, and might have been referring to the last event. The announcement in-game just says your friendships will grow more quickly. But it does refer to it as an Initiative, which is odd. Either way I hope they release it fully, even if it's a scaled-down version. I've got a lineup of villagers waiting to be invited but I don't want to bring them in and then all of a sudden they release the full event.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 8, 2018)

I currently have 14 villagers waiting to be invited in, and I have all the furniture crafted for Static, but I have to get him to level 5 first. I only have one piece of furniture remaining to invite Sprinkle, then all of my villagers will be ready to invited in. I can't imagine holding off inviting these villagers for long especially since the schedule of events posted doesn't have another Host the Most. Apart from the final piece of furniture for Sprinkle and 15 pieces of furniture that don't count toward anything, I still have most of the special requested items left to craft. I think I'm going to focus on leveling and inviting villagers who have special items that need materials I have an abundance of. That way, I will probably still have a few villagers waiting in the wings by the next time they have a Host the Most. 

For those of you holding onto villagers, consider waiting until the current Host the Most is over, and start to invite villagers slowly after the event has ended. Maybe only invite villagers after the ones you have are fully leveled, or invite them to get the special furniture requests like I plan to do. That will help you go through your villagers slower, and possibly still have a handful left for the next Host the Most event. It's a bummer we didn't get any goals this time around, but there are more events coming soon that we can focus on, so hopefully it'll take the sting out a bit.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 8, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Kind of bummed they didn't release it, especially since I was able to make a ton of furniture and invite a few villagers already... I will be pretty mad if they release it tomorrow as I likely wont be able to get the points for the ones I already got. :/



Same. I had a couple of villagers saved for the next event, but I figured they just weren't giving out rewards this time so I invited them anyways. I'll be upset if I don't get leaf tickets anyways for inviting them. :/


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2018)

surprised that there was an update to the app today and they didn't address this issue. It's going to suck if I go ahead and invite all the villagers and they update it.


----------

